# Fl-18 reconditioned?



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think I'm about to bite the bullet and buy this from vex. Just wanting your opinions on reconditioned units and the fl18s. 355$ on line. Should I do it? I'm weary about it being used, someone sent it back for a reason. It is coming directly from vex though. Anyone step up from the 8 to 18? If so, how did it treat you last season?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

if its coming right from vex then i dont see a problem in it.. most referbs are gone over with more testing than a unit right off the production line. i still run one of the original fl8s and wont trade up until it breaks.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Vexilar is a very reputable company. You should receive the warranty with the fl 18. This is a very good unit which will allow you to zoom in on the bottom 6 feet of the water column. This is a huge and my personal opinion the best difference between the fl 8 and the fl 18. I own 2 fl 20s and an fl 8. The fl 20 allows zoom on the bottom 6 and 12 feet. Thats a decent price for the fl 18. If you pull the trigger you will be satisfied. Good luck and making your decision.


----------



## BuckeyeBob (Apr 10, 2015)

I have been using an fl18 for several years and can't imagine going out on the ice without it. Like Leadcorebean said, if it is coming from vexilar you should be ok.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love my Fl-20 the zoom is an awesome feature. You will be a happy man if you pull the trigger.


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I love my FL18. I had my old vex reconditioned and gave it to my father for Christmas and it works like a charm. Vexilar customer support is awesome too (speaking from experience), so if anything goes wrong, they will more than likely take care of you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The warranty and reconditioning work from Vex is first class.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well that was easy. I'm doin it! Thanks guys!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't forget to post pics of all the fish come ice season.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I would have no reservations whatsoever purchased a Vex Factory Reconditioned Unit


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well it's on its way. Now we just need ice!!! I can't freakin' wait!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Well it's on its way. Now we just need ice!!! I can't freakin' wait!!


Welcome to the world of video games lol. That's about what they seem like as you very rarely take your eyes off it. I've been running my fl8 for about 10 years and the fl20 for about 5. You will definitely like the zoom feature of the 18....


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

got it a couple days ago! This weather is killing me! I need a month of single digits!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Gonna be a WARM winter !!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

That'd be my luck! I'd have to stare at it for the next 20 months! I would definitely have to buy the open water transducer for it.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> That'd be my luck! I'd have to stare at it for the next 20 months! I would definitely have to buy the open water transducer for it.



No need for that. Have heard some just fish over the side of the boat with their ice rod and do quite well.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

nixmkt said:


> No need for that. Have heard some just fish over the side of the boat with their ice rod and do quite well.



I do it all the time Tom, and if I'm not mistaken the fl18 has a bottom lock feature for that so if it moves up and down with the waves the bottom doesn't move.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Even better! it has the bottom lock feature. It will be tested shortly now that I know I can throw the ducer over the side!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It doesn't work that fantastic if it's rough. If it's calm its ok. The open water ducer is so much better.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I put my ducer in the cup holder of the yak with alittle water in the bottom and it works great. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I couldnt wait for ice. This was taken last weekend east of presque isle in 60 fow. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rke7zei7n2exzl0/2015-08-22 15.37.21.jpg?dl=0

I was using a tube jig which you can see the small tics of me jigging it. I ended up catching a 29" walleye on the tube. Not what I was expecting but I'll take it. Great pic on the hds 8 but for ice I prefer my fl-18. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/graf4e28bnq16qi/2015-08-22 15.17.02.jpg?dl=0


----------

